# Hortensien vermehren



## Annett (17. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen. 

An unserem Ferienhaus in Dänemark stand/steht seit mindestens 50 Jahren diese wunderschöne Hortensie mit leichtem Duft. 
Kennt hier jemand den korrekten Namen?
Ich glaub, ich hab mich ein bisschen verliebt. 

      

Und falls der Name unbekannt ist und bleibt: welche Möglichkeiten der Vermehrung gibt es?


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (18. Juli 2021)

Einjährige grüne Triebe jetzt im Sommer knapp unter einem Blattpaar abschneiden, dieses Blattpaar wegschneiden, das Blattpaar drüber belassen oder die Blätter mit einer Schere verkürzen, Mitteltrieb drüber weg. In sandige schwach torfige Erde. Immer feucht halten. Geduld. Oder solche einjährigen Triebe beim Blattfall Ende Oktober schneiden und in sandige Erde. Nach dem Winter ins Beet umsetzen.

"Abmoosen" ginge auch.

Ansonsten gibt es "moderne" Tellerhortensiensorten sonder Zahl. Beispielsweise mit gelben Knospen, blauen Scheinblüten und im Verblühen mit Farbänderung. Die Farben sind vom Substrat-pH-Wert und vom Aluminiumgehalt des Bodens abhängig.


----------



## samorai (18. Juli 2021)

Schau mal unter "Tellerhotensie".


----------



## Annett (25. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen.

Ich wollte mal ein kleines Update zu meiner Anfrage bringen.
Nachdem die Sorte nicht ausfindig zu machen war, entschloss ich mich, zwei Stecklinge mit nach D zu nehmen.
Einen leicht verholzten und einen komplett grünen.
Da ich die Blüten nicht opfern wollte, blieben diese dran und was soll ich sagen?! Über den Winter entwickelten beide Stecklinge in einer durchsichtigen Flasche direkt am Fenster stehend, Wurzeln.
Mittlerweile habe ich sie in Anzuchterde getopft, werde aber bald auf  einen größeren Kübel mit leicht saurer Erde wechseln.
Im Garten habe ich leider mit __ Hortensien aufgrund des Bodens, Trockenheit und kalkhaltigem Wasser aus der Leitung bisher kein Glück. Daher nun der Versuch im Kübel. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, wie viel Frost die hübsche verträgt.


----------



## troll20 (25. Juni 2022)

Also ich mit meinen Hühneraugen hätte angenommen das wäre Basilikum


----------



## Mp30 (25. Juni 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also ich mit meinen Hühneraugen hätte angenommen das wäre Basilikum


Quatsch, lies doch - steht doch auf den Bechern - Clematis sinds.  .


----------



## samorai (25. Juni 2022)

Hallo Anett! 
Ich habe bei mir den typischen maerkischen Sand Boden. 
__ Rhododendron und __ Hortensien setze ich daher gleich direkt in den quer aufgeschnittenen Sack saurer Erde, vorher noch ein paar Löcher mit dem Messer ein gestochen. 
Dieses haelt besser die Feuchtigkeit und die Pflanzen sind gut versorgt. 
Jedes Jahr wird aber trotzdem gedüngt, das frischt die Erde wieder auf.


----------

